# Pickerel Creek



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

I sent in a post card for the pickerel creek first two days of early Dove and Goose. Has anyone heard back yet or when should I hear back? I'm sure odds are very low on getting picked for that hunt. Please let me know if you have experiences. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nelliboy2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Call district 2 tommoro, I called 2 days ago and they said they are in the proccess of drawing.


----------



## DuckMan1006 (Sep 16, 2011)

You know I am rooting for you to win a seat in Pickerel collegekid! As much as I am my own chances...


----------



## DuckMan1006 (Sep 16, 2011)

Score! I got drawn for Pickerel!!!

Has anyone been to Pickerel before? Have any success stories there?


----------

